# Diseño de filtros EMI / EMC



## torres007 (Dic 4, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Estoy diseñando un filtro de red para utilizarla a la entrada de una fuente de alimentacion de un sistema basado en un micro. Bueno en realidad estoy probando modelos que he ido encontrado por la red y algunos libros. 

He estado simulando este con Spice:
http://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuitofiltroderedqd9.jpg

Y obtengo como respuesta en frecuencia lo siguiente:
http://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=simulacioncircuito1xw3.png

Con un picazo en 3Khz mas o menos.

He encontrado esta otra pagina http://www.soloelectronica.net/FILTRO DE RED.htm en la que viene este diseño, la idea es similar pero utiliza varistores





Pero este no lo puedo simular con spice ya que no encuentro modelos de varistores.

Que me recomendais?

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 4, 2007)

Pues... ¿y somulando sin varistores? Son para subidas de tensión y seguramente funcionarán correctamente en la práctica.


----------



## torres007 (Dic 4, 2007)

Hola, pues sin varistores es practicamente igual que el primero. Supongo que con un varistor a la entrada o la salida iria bien, pero no me fio.

Por otra parte he estado mirando filtros de red que vienen incorporados en el propio enchufe y no son muy caros, asi que tambien puede ser una buena opcion a tener en cuenta. Por ejemplo de la A a la H de esta imagen:






A ver si hay alguien con experiencia en este tema y me echa una mano. Pongo mi filtro con el varistor o compro un filtro de los de la imagen y listo? 

Saludos!


----------



## torres007 (Dic 5, 2007)

Bueno, he conseguido diseñar el circuito pero creo que voy a poner uno de estos conectores que vienen con el filtro ya incluido, cuestan entre 3 y 5 € y viene todo perfectamente integrado.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Mar 13, 2008)

Torres007, probaste los filtros? Hay mejoras?

Tengo uno en casa con el B de las fotos que no me acuerdo de donde lo saque.

Tengo un serio problema con el ruido en casa. La red es de 220V/50Hz.
El problema es que prendo el amplificador y a veces se escucha o no un zumbido. No tengo idea que cambiar y/o arreglar como para solucionar eso.


----------



## mjnavapo (Dic 23, 2010)

Hola, ¿para el funcionamiento de un filtro de este tipo hace falta un enchufe con toma de tierra o estos filtros funcionan independientemente de la t.t.?

Es que tengo un problema con una TV, que algunas veces al apagar la luz o con el funcionamiento de algun aparato, se entrecorta la imagen y he pensado que podria ser por interferencias que se introducen en el circuito electrico de la casa y que posiblemente se solucione con un filtro de este tipo, pero no dispongo de toma de tierra.

Gracias.


----------



## pet (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola a todos;
Estoy interesado en diseñar un filtro EMC. He visto que hay varios circuitos, pero en ninguno se habla del cálculo a seguir para el diseño. Mi alimentación es de 24 Vac y todos estan diseñados para 220 Vac; no se si los circuitos para 220 Vac servirán para mi tensión, si es así solo deberé cambiar el valor de los condensadores y la bobina para no sobredimensionar el circuito.
¿Algien me puede ayudar?
Gracias.


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 13, 2011)

Hola:

Por acá hay un tema iniciado:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/diseno-filtro-emi-emc-11247/

Además, creo que en el diseño importa la corriente, y no la tensión. Eso ando investigando.


----------



## pet (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh!!! Gracias, no lo encontré


----------



## alitos (Feb 24, 2012)

Para diseñar un filtro emi se requiere medir el ruido de modo comun y de modo diferencial de el equipo que quieres que no meta interferencia conducida a la linea de ac de alimentacion.Claro que para esto se necesita analizador de èspectro, una red lsin 
el articulo habla de esto
EMI Filter design using high frequency models of the passive components


----------



## alitos (Abr 16, 2012)

¿Como le haces para simular al inductor de tal forma que estan acoplados magneticamente?

re visen el cookbook power supply de Marty Brown


----------



## asherar (Mar 24, 2015)

Me han traido un equipo de música para reparar, y tiene un filtro parecido al de la figura 1 
(solo R1,C1, RDA3 y T1) con el trafo y el fusible quemados. 
Puesto que no sé el valor del trafo (y no me hagan el chiste de que es un "6"): 
¿ hay algún problema con puentear los campos del T1 para anularlo ? 
(aparte de que obviamente ya no va a filtrar).

El fusible indica T1A250V.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2015)

Si trabaja con fuente tradicional, transformador de hierro, no hay inconveniente.
Si trabaja con SMPS pueden aparecer interferencias en radios o TV´s cercanos.


----------



## asherar (Mar 24, 2015)

Mmmm, no hay trafo externo, luego del puente de diodos hay una etapa que parece ser el convertidor de tensión.
Donde dice FILTRO faltan los componentes porque los saqué para poder leerles los números.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2015)

Es una fuente SMPS, así que podrías llegar a tener algún inconveniente de escape de EMI.


----------

